# sometimes my cockatiel will go to bottom of cage and sit



## sam67

Hi i am new here and would like to say what a good site this is..We recently took my mother in-laws cockatiel in while she is in hospital. The bird is round about 20+ years old..It is eating and drinking fine but sometimes it will go to the bottom of it's cage and sit in the corner for a while..Now i read that some say that it could mean the bird is sick but it does sleep either on it's ladder or perch depending.

I did ring up my local vet and they said not to worry as it is eating and drinking ok and it does climb all over it's bars when moving about..They said because of it's age it might have a bit of arthritis and just rests there now and again.It's never really been handled but it does start whistling and what not when i get up in the morning and it is same sometimes at night when we are up .Am i just been to over protective ? I have really took to the bird and it will be staying here now permanently with us.

Like i say it does seem happy.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## olive juice

Do you notice that while the bird is down there, does it nibble at seeds or droppings or paper? Or does it sit and do nothing? My birds will often go to the bottoms of their cages to chew on stuff they find.

20+ does make this bird a senior citizen, so perhaps the bottom of the cage is simply comfortable. If I were you, I'd look into flatter, wider perches that are easier to sit on. Or something like this, called a "bird shelf" http://www.birdsnthings.com/cornerbirdrestshelf.aspx


----------



## sam67

Hi thanks for your reply..Sometimes i have seen him eating some of his millet that drops there and sometimes it seems he is resting down there.

Usually if we go out and come back in we see him climbing his ladder ,so i guess he's been down there . He does however sit on his perch but I think you may be right about a better perch because of his age . He climbs his ladder using his beak to steady himself and he looks kinda cute going up (just like an old man  )

He does however still cross around his cage using the bars with his feet and beak .

Thanks 

Sam


----------



## RentalWhisper

Sound like he is taking it easy in his old age  nothing to worry about


----------



## RentalWhisper

Of course if it becomes more pronounced then get him to a vet


----------



## srtiels

Please...there is a saying: 'If it's not broke, don't fix it'

This bird has lived 20+ years so obviously it's owner has done something right.

The bird is eating and pooping normal. You have to remember the bird is probably confused on the changes around it (such as it's owner not there, your schedules) and may feel more secure right now on the bottom of the cage.

If the bird is in the same cage as it has always lived in, don't go changing things around.


----------



## sam67

Hi, thanks everyone for replying ....I guess i was just making sure he was ok..we did get him a new cage as the other one was not as good as this ( just our opinion of course  ) and he seems to like it ..He did go on the floor sometimes in his other cage and he does seem quite happy and settled as we spoil him..Just another quick question ..My mum also has a cockatiel and she gives hers a little bit of quaver this is a crisp or potato chip as the USA call them .I gave him a little tiny bit just as a treat and he loved it ..Would giving him a tiny bit cause him any harm ? they taste like cheese here are what i mean http://www.virginmedia.com/homefamily/fooddrink/best-crisps.php?ssid=4/food/quavers440.jpg&imgrefurl=http://ww[/url] like i say he likes a nibble on one that is no bigger than the little finger nail in size (just to explain how big it is i give him ).
Thanks once again..He does like to talk alot especially in the morning lol.

sam


----------



## roxy culver

Every once and a while is ok but not a lot because of the extra salt content in them, if they're anything like our potato chips.


----------



## lperry82

Its funny because i opened a packet yesterday and i had 2 tiels rushing the end of their cage and waiting for one


----------



## roxy culver

Mine like wheat thins...soooo salty and bad for them, but one every once and a while never hurts. Cinnamon chews the corners off, drops it on the floor and asks for another!!!


----------



## lperry82

I think most of it goes all over then what they eat


----------

